# Mountain of Poo on Mt. Everest



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2016)

Peak Poop: The Feces Problem on Everest Needs a Solution


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2016)

“Humans are generally lazy, and unless there are rules and enforcement, behavior will not change,”

Spot on


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2016)

The waste issue has been a topic of discussion for several years. People are dying to reach the summit while others are barely functioning, so clean up is the last on anyone's "To Do" list. Hell, there's a body (Green Boots) used as a trail marker for the ascent.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2016)

Unfortunately, we humans tend to oftentimes ruin things if left to ourselves to be regulated.

Hopefully, somehow, we humans can come up with a good way to fix the problem that we created!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2016)

[Q


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 11, 2016)

Tired of the Poo, go to K2....

I kill me!!!

No really, it is a big deal, no clue how to handle lazyness other then impose fines but to the rich who can afford it that means nothing.

:-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2016)

[


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 11, 2016)

Supposedly Annapurna is the hardest on Earth to climb, but it doesn't rhyme with poo.....

If I ever make it big, I want to open a doughnut shoppe at base camp....the altitude messes up the way they cook but man are they good......


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 12, 2016)

While this has a lot of support, I can't say I like it: China Tries to Conquer Everest

The paved road to basecamp is probably the beginning of the end.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 12, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> While this has a lot of support, I can't say I like it: China Tries to Conquer Everest
> 
> The paved road to basecamp is probably the beginning of the end.



Several years ago my wife and I were training to climb Everest. The main factor we couldn't hurdle was the cost. The second largest issue was we had this idea that it wasn't overly commercialized. Truth is, it is. In fact, one side of the mountain (I believe the north face) has been pretty much monopolized to only a single company operating from there.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 12, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> While this has a lot of support, I can't say I like it: China Tries to Conquer Everest
> 
> The paved road to basecamp is probably the beginning of the end.



probably have a cheezy gift shop too...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 12, 2016)

_"Earlier this year, China opened a new paved road that winds 14,000 feet up the slope and stops at the base camp parking lot. Plans are in the works to build an international mountaineering center, complete with hotels, restaurants, training facilities, and search-and-rescue services. There will even be a museum."
_
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 12, 2016)

[


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 12, 2016)

[Q


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Maybe they can create a vertical tunnel with and elevator that can get you to the top, and back down again with no risk at all. You just pay $90,000 toll to get on the highway, and away you go. Rooms and food will be extra, of course. Cameras and cell phones will not be allowed. They will take a nice picture of you standing on the top for another $1,000.
> Hotel rooms will go for another $1,000/ night. When you leave and get back to the highway gate, you get your cameras, and cell phones back, plus another $1,000 for taxes, and storing your cameras and phones. It will solve the problem of trash that the Southern approach has.



Don't forget to stop at Sponge's doughnut shoppe....bring in your ticket from summitting the North Face and you get a free cup of hate fuel!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 12, 2016)

[Q


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What people don't have any clue about, is that the China, Trip to the Top of the World prices I put up in jest, is about what you end up paying for the "Big Team" costs to summit via the southern approach.



Yepp...you gotta pay to play.....

Too soon??!?!?!?:blkeye:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> probably have a cheezy gift shop too...



"Mom and dad climbed Everest and all I got was this lousy T-Shirt"


----------



## Gunz (Nov 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ...They will take a nice picture of you standing on the top for another $1,000...



With the flag of your choice for an extra $1,000...


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 12, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> While this has a lot of support, I can't say I like it: China Tries to Conquer Everest
> 
> The paved road to basecamp is probably the beginning of the end.



Yeah. It would make it easier to clean it up though. It would also allow those who don't want to climb the mountain, view the mountain, including those that may not be able to make the walk in. 

At the same time though, maybe some things just aren't for the faint or weak of heart.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 12, 2016)

No joke. Might as well get a cable car system for that 400 lb dude that wants the "I climbed Everest" tshirt from the aforementioned gift shop!


----------



## Brill (Nov 13, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> _"Earlier this year, China opened a new paved road that winds 14,000 feet up the slope and stops at the base camp parking lot. Plans are in the works to build an international mountaineering center, complete with hotels, restaurants, training facilities, and search-and-rescue services. There will even be a museum."
> _
> :wall::wall::wall:



That EXACT thing happened in Azerbaijan. I climbed there twice (back when it was hard) and they paved the road so they could build a ski resort. Fucked the place up completely.

Unlike in Georgia, where climbing is fairly common, the local Azeris thought we were crazy. The border guards were not impressed at all.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 13, 2016)

lindy said:


> That EXACT thing happened in Azerbaijan. I climbed there twice (back when it was hard) and they paved the road so they could build a ski resort. Fucked the place up completely.
> 
> Unlike in Georgia, where climbing is fairly common, the local Azeris thought we were crazy. The border guards were not impressed at all.



Can you see the Caspian from the summit?


----------



## Brill (Nov 13, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Can you see the Caspian from the summit?



I have some pics somewhere...


----------



## CDG (Nov 13, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> At the same time though, maybe some things just aren't for the faint or weak of heart.



Hard agree.  There are things in life that should be earned.


----------

